# TESO auf Konsole oder PC besser?



## huhuhaha (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich suche jemand der Skyrim ausführlich auf einem guten PC sowie einer Konsole gespielt hat und mir somit berichten kann wo ein besseres Spielgefühl entstanden ist. 
Da ich mich für TESO entweder einen neuen starken PC oder eine PS4 zulegen möchte. 

Ich habe Skyrim auf der PS3 gespielt fand es auch ganz angenehm aber Waffenwechsel pber extra Menüs und speichern auch wieder im verschachteltem Menü fand ich ewtwas lästig ....

LG


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2013)

Von Haus aus waren die Menues aufm PC ziemlich das Gleiche wie auf der Konsole. Natuerlich hat man aber auf dem PC die Option das Ganze per Mods umzustricken. Ob das bei TESO auch der Fall sein wird ist freilich fraglich.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2013)

Also generell spielen sich solche Spiele auf einem PC besser als auf einer Konsole, wo man eh keine Maus und Tastatur hat. 
Was man mit einem Gamepad wiederum gut spielen kann, sind Rennspiele oder simple Jump & Run Spiele. Maximal vielleicht noch Spiele wie Diablo 3 oder ähnliches. Das war es aber schon. 
Nicht mal einen Ego-Shooter würde ich auf der Konsole zocken. Passt meiner Meinung einfach nicht, wo es auf schnelle Reaktionen ankommt. Und gerade MMO-Spiele wo viel geklickt wird (Inventar, Aktionsbutton usw.) sind auf dem PC einfach besser spielbar.


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Frage dürfte auch sein ob sich das für TESO lohnt. Ein Strohfeuer das vielleicht 3 Monate brennt.
Da solltest Du vor allem auch mal hinterfragen was dich an Spielen abseits davon interessiert.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs zumindest auf nem PC gespielt und auf der Konsole passiv gespielt (zugesehen )

Der Vorteil auf der Konsole ist im Zweifel der größere Bildschirm bzw. Fernseher und die fette 5.1 Anlage im Wohnzimmer.
Konsole zocken hat den höheren Gemütlichkeitsfaktor weil man es vom Sofa macht. 

Der Vorteil auf dem PC ist die Steuerung und ich hatte auch das Gefühl das die Grafik bei mir besser war. 

Was für nen PC hast du grade ? Vielleicht muss man da nicht viel dran rumbasteln ?


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Oktober 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich habs zumindest auf nem PC gespielt und auf der Konsole passiv gespielt (zugesehen )
> 
> Der Vorteil auf der Konsole ist im Zweifel der größere Bildschirm bzw. Fernseher und die fette 5.1 Anlage im Wohnzimmer.
> Konsole zocken hat den höheren Gemütlichkeitsfaktor weil man es vom Sofa macht.


Dafür braucht man keine Konsole. Was meinst du warum heutige Grafikkarten HDMI-Anschlüsse haben? Oder Soundkarten auch schon 5.1 oder 7.1 und sämtliche relevanten Soundstandards beherrschen? Und im Schlafzimmer oder Bad steht mein PC auch nicht. Obwohl fürs Bad... hm, hm wäre vielleicht noch eine Überlegung.^^
Das die Grafik natürlich besser ist, ist auch klar. Kantenglättung und Schattendarstellung verbrauchen viel Rechenleistung und werden auf der Konsole gar nicht, oder nur sehr moderat eingesetzt. Die PS4 wird auch kein Überflieger werden. Die Grafik wird sich ebenfalls nur moderat verbessern und Spiele sollen in Full-HD schnell genug laufen. Aber in maximal 2 Jahren, wenn dann vielleicht wieder neue Grafikstandards kommen ( höher als DirectX 11.2) dann kann die Konsole schon nicht mehr mithalten.
Wenn man sich jetzt mal GTA 5 auf der Konsole anschaut, also das geht gar nicht. Zumindest nicht für mich. Ich bin da schon deutlich besseres vom PC gewöhnt. Und ein Spiel vom Schlage Metro Last Light, da würde sicherlich eine PS4 schon alt aussehen.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Oktober 2013)

Finde die Grafik von GTA5 auf meiner PS3 gelungen und mehr als zufriedenstellend. Das blöde ist, dass die meisten Spiele immer noch für den kleinsten Nenner programmiert werden und der ist die Konsole.
Eigenständige Entwicklungen für PC gibt es kaum noch. Und so besteht in meinen Augen der größte Unterschied in der Auflösung. Hier und da noch ein paar Alibi-Effekte dazu und fertig ist die PC-Version.


----------



## amnie (16. Oktober 2013)

ich würde generell empfehlen, zu warten, bis es draußen is, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist. zumindest aber wenigstens, bis die ps4 wirklich draußen ist und die ersten tatsächlich sinnvollen spieleerfahrungen gemacht wurden (sprich: neues jahr)
is ja nich unbedingt wenig geld, was aufrüsten bzw. neue konsole da verschlingen würde. solche ausgaben sollten generell überlegt sein (es sei denn man hat es, aber man muss ja hier auch keine grundsatzdiskussionen führen hehe)

ich bin ja generell der meinung, dass pc aufrüsten immer mal ganz spaßig und 'sinnvoll' ist, aber eben auch nur wenn man regelmäßig zockt und sich das wirklich 'lohnt'. da würde mich mich an deiner stelle schlicht fragen: ist absehbar, dass ich das auch nutze? und die gleiche frage stellt sich natürlich auch bei der anschaffung von PS4 (bzw Xbox One, wo das spiel ja ebenfalls erscheint)


speziell im Falle TESO wäre meine größte sorge tatsächlich aber meine mitspieler, da es ja nicht plattform übergreifend ist.


----------



## huhuhaha (21. Oktober 2013)

Es geht eigentlich nicht um die Preisfrage sondern darum ob man mit dem Pad an der Glotze auf dem Sofa mehr oder weniger Spielspaß hat wie auf dem PC mit der deutlich besseren Steuerung vorzügen wie Teamspeak, aktiven Gilden ect.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2013)

MMO's auf Konsole fristen ein Schattendasein und das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern. Ich persönlich wäre nicht erpicht mit 20 Kiddies auf nem vereinsamten Konsolenserver zu hocken die mir mangels Tastatur über Voice Chat die Ohren zuplärren.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Oktober 2013)

huhuhaha schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich nicht um die Preisfrage sondern darum ob man mit dem Pad an der Glotze auf dem Sofa mehr oder weniger Spielspaß hat wie auf dem PC mit der deutlich besseren Steuerung vorzügen wie Teamspeak, aktiven Gilden ect.


Mit den PC geht es genau so vom Sofa aus. Also den Einzigen Vorteil den die Konsole hat, ist das es weniger Probleme mit dem Gerät an sich gibt. Das war es aber auch schon. Konsole an sich ist billiger. Wer aber viele Spiele kauft, hat das auch schnall mal einen "kleinen" PC drauf bezahlt. Immerhin sind es ca. 20-25 Euro Preisunterschied pro Spiel. Manchmal können die Spiele als PC-Download sogar 30 oder mehr Euro günstiger sein. 
Das könnte bei der PS4 vielleicht noch mehr werden, wenn es so kommt wie schon viele vermuten, dass bei den Spielen im Schnitt noch mal 5 Euro mehr werden.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (22. Oktober 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wer aber viele Spiele kauft, hat das auch schnall mal einen "kleinen" PC drauf bezahlt. Immerhin sind es ca. 20-25 Euro Preisunterschied pro Spiel. Manchmal können die Spiele als PC-Download sogar 30 oder mehr Euro günstiger sein.
> Das könnte bei der PS4 vielleicht noch mehr werden, wenn es so kommt wie schon viele vermuten, dass bei den Spielen im Schnitt noch mal 5 Euro mehr werden.



Also ich hab bis auf 3-4 Spiele (die ich halt unbedingt haben musst bei Release, und natürlich dann doch erst gespielt hab als sie dann schon wieder billiger zu haben waren^^) kein Spiel für die PS3 gekauft welches über 20&#8364; gekostet hat, allerdings hab ich es auch nicht eilig und wenn man 3-4 Monate warten kann bekommt man die meisten Titel in UK für unter 20&#8364;. Wer sich die Spiele im Blöd-Markt für 60-80&#8364; kauft, selbst für Spiele die schon wieder "alt" sind, ist selber schuld IMHO. Das wird meiner Einschätzung nach bei der PS4 auch nicht anderst werden.


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Oktober 2013)

Lilith schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis auf 3-4 Spiele (die ich halt unbedingt haben musst bei Release, und natürlich dann doch erst gespielt hab als sie dann schon wieder billiger zu haben waren^^)


Ich meine natürlich zum Release, was die Preise angeht. Und da kaufen das ja nun mal die meisten. Hat man ja an Diablo 3 oder auch Battlefield 3 gesehen, wo 80% der verkauften Spiele innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage weggingen. 
Nur beim PC ist es so, das man fast alle Spiele selbst zum Release schon deutlich günstiger bekommt. Hier würde ich sagen, wer über Steam kauft, ist halt selber Schuld, wo selbst nach mehreren Monaten immer noch 50-55 Euro für die AAA-Titel genommen werden^^


----------



## Xelyna1990 (1. November 2013)

Erster Tipp, beim Nächsten mal Konsolen fragen nicht in einen Forum stellen das zu 99% von PC besitzern bewohnt wird, da kriegst du zum thema generell kaum Objektive antworten und dir werden sachen die vom Persönlichen Geschmack abhängen als Tatsache hingestellt, davon hast du am ende des tages nichts.



> ich suche jemand der Skyrim ausführlich auf einem guten PC sowie einer Konsole gespielt hat und mir somit berichten kann wo ein besseres Spielgefühl entstanden ist.



Ich besitze es auf beiden Plattformen und mir macht es auf beiden fast gleichviel spaß, der PC bietet eben die Möglichkeiten von Mods.

Teso wird allerdings mods in diesen Umfang nicht unterstützen, das hoch der gefühle werden wohl DMG meter und Co sein, und so viel ich weiß ist nicht mal das sicher.



> Es geht eigentlich nicht um die Preisfrage sondern darum ob man mit dem Pad an der Glotze auf dem Sofa mehr oder weniger Spielspaß hat wie auf dem PC mit der deutlich besseren Steuerung vorzügen wie Teamspeak, aktiven Gilden ect.



Konsolen unterstützen Party Chats mit bis zu 8 Spielern, ob es darüber im Spiel weitere Möglichkeiten gibt weiß nicht nicht.

Aktive Gilden kann es auch auf Konsolen geben.

Ansonsten stark Geschmacksfrage, zb fühle ich mich an der Konsole in Sachen Steuerung nicht wirklich benachteiligt, es stimmt zwar das eine Maus Präziser ist, die frage ist eher, brauch ich diese Präzision? Und die frage kannst nur du dir beantworten, Wenn man mit Gamepads umgehen kann ist man mit ihnen auch genau, die Maus ist eben genauer, Persönlich fühl ich aber keinen druck beim Gemütlichen Datteln die Leistung eines Counterstike Pro Gamers an den tag legen zu müssen, besonders nicht bei einem so Grobmotorischen Spiel wie Teso.

Du wirst einfach wissen müssen ob du lieber an einem Rechner, oder an einer Konsole Spielst, das spiel wird im Kern das selbe sein und auf beiden Plattformen gleich Funktionieren.



Tikume schrieb:


> MMO's auf Konsole fristen ein Schattendasein und das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern. Ich persönlich wäre nicht erpicht mit 20 Kiddies auf nem vereinsamten Konsolenserver zu hocken die mir mangels Tastatur über Voice Chat die Ohren zuplärren.



Final Fantasy 11 und 14 verzichten auf PC sowie Konsole Komplett drauf, es wird eher so sein das leute einfach eine Tastatur an ihre Konsole Stöpseln, hat bei FF funktioniert, bei Phantasy star sowie Monster Hunter ebenfalls =)

Dann sind "Kiddys" nicht Plattform abhängig, sobald Menschen die Möglichkeit haben den Mund auf zu machen, tun sie es auch, und manchmal kommt eben auch unangenehmes bei raus, das zeigen Konsolen Spiele genau so wie PC spiele im MMO sowie Multiplayer bereich.

Ob der Server vereinsamt ist kommt auf die Qualität des Spieles an, aber wenn es auf der Konsole floppt kannst du dir sicher sein, floppt es auch auf dem PC, gerade weil der Konsolen Markt einfach ziemlich stark ist und TESO so aufgebaut wird das es für Elder scrols fan´s generell interessant ist.

Und da sich Konsolen Versionen besser verkaufen als PC versionen hat man mehr Potenzielle Kunden.



> Das könnte bei der PS4 vielleicht noch mehr werden, wenn es so kommt wie schon viele vermuten, dass bei den Spielen im Schnitt noch mal 5 Euro mehr werden.



Wer Videospiele über die Letzten Jahre verfolgt hat, besonders im Konsolen bereich, Weiß das die Preise die ganze zeit über Stabil waren, das wird sich auch in dieser Generation nicht ändern, die UVP liegt genau so hoch wie im Letzten jahr, die Konsolen sind in nicht mal einen Monat da, da ändert sich nichts mehr und selbst jetzt kriegt man die next gen Spiele schon unter den UVP preis.



> Ich meine natürlich zum Release, was die Preise angeht. Und da kaufen das ja nun mal die meisten
> Nur beim PC ist es so, das man fast alle Spiele selbst zum Release schon deutlich günstiger bekommt. Hier würde ich sagen, wer über Steam kauft, ist halt selber Schuld, wo selbst nach mehreren Monaten immer noch 50-55 Euro für die AAA-Titel genommen werden^^



Und ich würde sagen wer im erst besten laden für 70€ ein Konsolen Spiel kauft ist ebenfalls selber Schuld, wer sich etwas umschaut bekommt Konsolen Spiele auch deutlich Günstiger, dann müsste schon extrem viele Konsolen Spiele Kaufen damit sich das Geld aufdeppert, und du müsstest natürlich gleichzeitig noch den Verkaufspreis den man eventuell kriegt Ignorieren, dann Konsolen Spiele und Verkaufen ist ja eher eine Seltenheit. 

Auch solltest du nicht vergessen das man wirklich zu den leuten gehören müsste die so gut wie jeden Release titel sofort kauft, es ist aber eher so das gerade der Mainstream, sich im Jahr ihre par Großen Titel kaufen, dann eventuell mal was Spontan mitnehmen weil es Günstig ist und das war es dann auch, nimmt man also nicht wirklich jeden Release mit, holt man sich den rest Günstig.

Vergess in deiner Rechnung übrigens nicht das, wenn der PC der Konsole weiterhin voraus sein will, er irgendwann eine Aufrüstung brauch, auch das Kostet Geld.

Und  im fall von der Playstation lässt du Playstation Plus ausen vor, ich hab ein groß vieler Titel über Playstation Plus auf meiner Vita und Playstation 3 Gespielt, jetzt in Zukunft bekomme ich auf allen 3 Plattformen jeden Monat 2 Playstation 3 titel, 2 Playstation Vita titel, und 1 oder 2 Playstation 4 titel, und auch wenn nicht immer für einen alles interessant ist, reicht es zumindest bei mir um mehr Spiele zu haben als ich Spielen kann was dazu geführt hat das ich mir kaum noch Spiele gekauft hab, die letzten Retail Spiele waren Gta 5 und Persona 4 Arena, der rest meiner 450 PSN inhalte sind alle digital, und davon sind mindestens 350 Spiele für meine Geräte, und ein groß hat PS Plus dazu beigetragen.


Und schlussendlich ist es einfach so, man kriegt auf den PC titel die man auf der Konsole nicht kriegt, und umgekehrt, und das ist für mich der Ausschlaggebendste Punkt, den im Ideallfall entscheidet man nach den Exklusiven sachen die man Spielen will, was Nützt einen die vorteile der Jeweiligen Plattform wenn man merkt das man mit den Spielen generell nichts anfangen kann? oder das Gefühl hat etwas zu verpassen?

Deswegen, klar, der PC hat seine vorteile, aber die hat die Konsole genau so, und das kann man "logisch" einfach nicht aufwiegen, der Größte Faktor ist einfach "was will man spielen" denn auf beiden Plattformen gibt es Großartige Exklusive titel, und wenn man sich für die titel der anderen Plattform nicht interessiert liegt das einfach an einem selber, und nicht weil sie nicht interessant genug wären.


----------



## Tikume (2. November 2013)

Er will ja keine differenzierte Entscheidungshilfe, er will dass wir ihm sagen was er tun soll. Und genau den Wunsch habe ich erfüllt


----------



## Xelyna1990 (2. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Er will ja keine differenzierte Entscheidungshilfe, er will dass wir ihm sagen was er tun soll. Und genau den Wunsch habe ich erfüllt



Na in dem fall sollten wir ihn vielleicht raten mindestens ein halbes jahr nach TESO zu warten weil das ding eventuell sowieso wieder eingeschaufelt wird =P oder zählen nur die von ihn gebotenen Möglichkeiten als Antwort?

Eine alternative wäre dann noch Beides =P einfach damit man alles hat und nichts bereut.


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2013)

Es war genau richtig, hier die Frage zu stellen.
Viele besutzen PC und Konsole(n).
Außerdem geht es um TES selbst, wo eingefleischte TES Kenner wohl sehr gut aus ihrer Sicht beurteilen können - ob PC oder Konsole. 
Ich würde sagen - PC.

Und stelle die Zukunft von TESo mal nicht so infrage - bevor es überhaupt offiziell getstartet ist!
... vonwegen nach 'nem halben Jahr eingeschaufelt ...  
Bis Mai 2014 kann sich noch viel ergeben, wird es auch.

Und wenn ich an die Lore von TES (gesamt) denke - hat die enormes Potential.
Auch geographisch ist das Spiel schon episch.

Dem Modden ist Bethesda auch nicht abgeneigt.
Allerdings stellt das bei einem MMO leider ein Problem dar, das es bisher im Solospiel halt nicht gab.

Der Ruf gegen DMG Meter & Konsorten wird auch immer lauter.

Ich sehe als langjähriger TES Spieler in TES eine reale Alternative zu WoW.
Ich hoffe nur, daß die Spieler, die WoW schon zu dem gemacht haben (auf's Negative bezogen), was es geworden ist - 
nicht auch noch das "letzte seiner Art" verderben - das TESo von solchen Spielern verschont bleibt.

Wir dürfen gespannt sein.

gn8


----------



## Tikume (2. November 2013)

Sache ist halt die:
- Konsole ist günstiger als PC
- PC Spiele allg. günstiger als Konsolenspiele
- Konsolen Exklusivtitel
- Leistungsmäßig haben die NextGen Konsolen bereits jetzt das Nachsehen
- Aktuell weiss noch keiner wie sich TESO im Vergleich PC/Konsole spielen wird (z.B. Stichwort Chat oder auch Performance)
- Es ist unwahrscheinlich dass man nur TESO spielen wird, insofern ist bei der Wahl des Systems nunmal auch entscheidend was man sonst noch so zocken will
- Aktuell ist noch nichtmal klar welche Konsole besser ist PS4/XBone, auch wenn sich sachen wie geringere Leistung beim Xbone, keine Möglichkeit MP3 abzuspielen bei der PS4 mal so langsam abzeichnen
- MMOs entwickeln sich weiter. Ein WoW von heute würde auf einem Rechner von 2004 nicht mehr gut laufen. Ob eine Konsole da über die Jahre mithalten kann bleibt abzuwarten

Der beste Rat ist meiner Ansicht nach: Abwarten. Zumindest bis es detailliertere Berichte aus den jeweiligen Betas gibt.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (2. November 2013)

Enormes Potenzial hatten viele MMO´s, gegen die Wand gefahren wurden sie mal mehr, mal weniger, trotzdem mit unglaublicher Eleganz ;D, und wenn uns eins gezeigt wurde das die Marke erst mal am wenigen aus macht, am ende Entscheidet die Qualität des Spieles, und wer Clever ist, wartet eine weile.

Wegen dem Chat auf Konsole brauch man sich keine gedanken machen, Tastatur anstöpseln, fertig. Auch wenn sich das keiner vorstellen kann, bei Spielen wo Chats gang und gebe ist wird das selbst bei Konsolen Spielen gemacht

Performance ist in der Theorie auch kein Problem, die Ps4 hat die Leistung allemal, selbst die Ps3 hat sie im Fall vom um einiges Hübscheren Final Fantasy 13. Auch kann man auf Konsolen immer weiter und immer besser Optimieren wegen der Festen hardware weswegen zwischen Generation Anfang und ende immer noch extreme Grafische unterschiede Liegen.

Die wichtigste frage bei der sache ist einfach nur, was will ich mit dem System sonst noch machen und was Spiel ich.

Übrigens würde es mich noch wundern wenn Xbox720p noch einen Plötzlichen leistungsschub kriegt ;D


----------



## huhuhaha (21. November 2013)

Ich habe mich noch einmal ein Wenig mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und festgestellt, das der technische Aspekt zumindest für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler keine gravierenden unterschiede darstellt. Da man Bspw. mit einer Bluetooth - Tastatur wunderbar an der PS chatten kann.
Die große Frage hierbei ist wohl eher ob die Playstation - Community dafür bereit ist sich eine extra Tastatur zu kaufen und auch zu verwenden sowie ein Tablet oder Laptop neben dran liegen zu haben um in Foren zu stöbern oder auf der Gildenhomepage aktiv mit zu wirken. Derzeit scheint es so eine Community noch nicht wirklich zu geben, ich verfolge es aber mit Spannung weiter und werde mir TESO zuerst auf der PS 4 holen und abwarten wie es sich dort entwickeln wird. 
Ich habe hierbei vokalem die Hoffnung, das TESO ein MMO wird, bei dem Spieltiefe und Atmosphäre einen ebenso hohen Stellenwert hat wie bei Offline Rollenspielen.


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2013)

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntermaßen als letztes


----------



## callahan123 (21. November 2013)

Vielleicht um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen:<BR>Das Spielgefühl fand ich persönlich besser auf der Konsole, war bei Oblivion und auch bei Skyrim so.<BR><BR>Die Vorteile lagen für mich in den traditionellen Pro-Konsole-Argumenten, die der ein oder andere hier ja wieder ellenlang versucht zu negieren, also hinhocken, loszocken, aufd em Sofa einpennen.<BR>Warum die nicht verstehen wollen, dass der PC nicht im Wohnzimmer steht, man nicht vorhat sämtliche Räume miteinander zu verkabeln, dass das&nbsp;hin und her Gestöpsel nervt...<BR><BR>Egal, der Punkt ist einfach: Skyrim ist nicht TESO!! <BR>Das eine ist ein Singleplayer Game, das andere ein MMORPG. <BR>Das letzteres auf einer Konsole funzzt, will ich gar nicht bestreiten. <BR>Jedoch stelle ich mir als langjähriger MMO Spieler wichtige Aspekte wie die Übersichtlichkeit in einer großen Gruppe, schnelle Kameradrehungen, das schnelle Anvisieren von Gegnern oder Gefährten, die Hot-Key Belegung, den Chat usw. als irgendwie mindestens sehr unkomfortabel vor. Und nützliche Mods wie UI-Anpassungen u. ä. wird es ggf. nur für den PC geben. Vielleicht fehlt mir da aber auch einfach die Erfahrung. <BR><BR>Vielleicht solltest du eher mal in einem DC Universe Forum schauen, das Spiel gibts ja auch für PS3 und PC. Der Vergleich wäre daher wohl passender.<BR><BR>


----------



## ShaGuck (21. November 2013)

Ich werd das Spiel definitiv auf dem PC spielen. Konsole auf der Couch ist zwar sehr bequem, aber ich bin ein totaler Screenshot-Fan und das ist mir mit der Konsole dann zu fummelig.


----------

